# stuck transmission



## tvplasma (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a Kubota 7040 manual shift 2010 tractor and today I was running in high gear and when I went to shift to low the shifter got stuck in between the high and low and is stuck in high gear and it wont come out of gear and I cant put it in reverse. and one ever had this happen to them before. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Townline-Angus (Jan 30, 2015)

Not for sure but it sounds like a bearing or bushing is bad and the gears aren't lining up correctly. I wouldn't run it until the dealer has taken a look so you don't snap a tooth off.


----------

